# Efel wood fireplace chimney piping



## Greg63 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have an older Efel wood burning fireplace in my "A" frame cottage and would like to replace the single wall orange chimney pipe with an insulated pipe system, but I dont know what I need.
I can tell you this - the existing pipe is 8", single wall, travels 13' before entering an insulated box at the roof.
The existing pipe runs close to a central wooden stairwell and I am concerned that it could burn someone who might touch it, or the heat could do damage to the stairs.

What do I require to swap out the existing single wall pipe system?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any advice, thoughts or whatever would be appreciated. I have attached a picture of a similar fireplace.





Greg.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2016)

Usually it's best to match the chimney pipe brand. Do you know the brand of chimney pipe?


----------



## Greg63 (Sep 10, 2016)

begreen said:


> Usually it's best to match the chimney pipe brand. Do you know the brand of chimney pipe?



Sorry, but I don't know. All I can say is the existing pipe has an orange enamel finish on it.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2016)

That sounds like the stove connector pipe. The chimney pipe is what it connects to at the box at the roof.


----------



## Greg63 (Sep 10, 2016)

begreen said:


> That sounds like the stove connector pipe. The chimney pipe is what it connects to at the box at the roof.


Sorry, I am unfamiliar with the correct terminology.
The stove has a rear exit which has a black corrugated 90 degree elbow attached. After that is 10' of orange pipe, then 3' of black pipe which then connects to an insulated box which passes through the roof.
I would like to replace all the pipe from the rear of the stove/fireplace up to the box that passes through the roof.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2016)

The concern is how to securely and tightly join the new double-wall stove pipe to the chimney pipe at the chimney support box. This is pretty straight-forward when using the same brand stove pipe as the chimney because they make joining pieces that assure a good connection.


----------



## Greg63 (Sep 10, 2016)

I agree, and that is something I dont want to take on without proper information. That is why I joined this forum.
Hopefully I can get the information I need so I can do the job properly.

BTW - any info about the older Efel stoves would be helpful.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2016)

That looks like an Efel Kamina. It's a good heater. Here is a link to the manual:
http://www.ncsg.org/wcmedia/documents/InstallationManuals/EFEL_KaminaWood.pdf

Take some pictures of the chimney pipe and post them. Maybe someone will be able to identify the maker. If it goes up through the attic there may be a label on it that identifies the pipe.


----------



## Greg63 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here are some pictures of what I am working with.


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2016)

That's the stove pipe. The chimney pipe is what it attaches to and what is above the roof.


----------



## Greg63 (Sep 17, 2016)

I want to replace the stove pipe with insulated chimney pipe. Is that doable?


----------



## bholler (Sep 17, 2016)

Greg63 said:


> I want to replace the stove pipe with insulated chimney pipe. Is that doable?


Yes but you will have to replace the entire thing unless you can find the same chimney you have going through the roof.  You will also have to figure out how to support it.


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2016)

Double-wall stove pipe is what would usually would be used for this long run of stove pipe. Normally the stove pipe brand matches the chimney pipe brand for mating fittings. Double-wall stove pipe is not the same as double-wall insulated chimney pipe which would be overkill as a replacement and much more expensive. You can install double-wall stove pipe in place of the orange single-wall stove pipe if there is a way to properly adapt it at the chimney support box to the chimney pipe.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 17, 2016)

Have to ask ... 60-early 70's install?  In-laws cabin on the lake had an orange and turquoise flooring paint


----------

